# Violin Concertos and Sonatas



## Queen of the Nerds

In which we discuss violin concertos. And violin sonatas.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I'm rather fond of Paganini concerti and the nice Mendelssohn one, though I prefer the viola as an Instrument. There is a lovely Andante in Bach's second unaccompanied sonata. I would recommend that to absolutely everyone, it's so beautiful.
Beethoven and Mozart are always good too. I'm also rather fond of the Thomas Adès concerto _Concentric Paths_.
Goodness me, Queen of the Nerds, you are starting a lot of threads. I think some of my friends challenge your claim to the username though


----------



## PeteW

I particularly enjoy Janes Ehnes's performance of the Mendelssohn violin concerto. For me, definitely a great performance.


----------



## Skilmarilion

MoonlightSonata said:


> I'm also rather fond of the Thomas Adès concerto _Concentric Paths_.[/SIZE]


I've been meaning to listen to this for a while.

I like the bunch at the beginning of the 20th century -- Sibelius, Prokofiev 1 & 2 and Szymanowski.

The Mendelssohn and Tchaikovsky concertos are, of course, undeniably great and iconic works in the genre.

I like the Brahms, Beethoven and Bach _Double_, but a tad less than the above two.

Also, Glass' 1st concerto is one I rate highly.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

MoonlightSonata said:


> I'm rather fond of Paganini concerti and the nice Mendelssohn one, though I prefer the viola as an Instrument. There is a lovely Andante in Bach's second unaccompanied sonata. I would recommend that to absolutely everyone, it's so beautiful.
> Beethoven and Mozart are always good too. I'm also rather fond of the Thomas Adès concerto _Concentric Paths_.
> Goodness me, Queen of the Nerds, you are starting a lot of threads. I think some of my friends challenge your claim to the username though


Thank you, MoonlightSonata. I, honestly, feel like I need to start a new thread if I don't find one. My justification is the phrase "I'll either find a way or make one." I don't know who said it or where I first heard it, but it's a great phrase.
P.S. Your friends can call themselves "Queen of the Nerds" as much as they want. However, I am still Queen of the Nerds on this website!


----------

